# Trouble with Ace Transfer



## BMurphy688 (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey all,

Has anyone else experienced problems with Ace Transfer Transfer's lately?

I've had two jobs in a row come to me 1) peeled right away they even reduplicated at their shop and the 2) was a two color job. When you pulled the sheet off, the second color came up raged and the color below came through. They also reduplicated this as well.

Fine and dandy that they rerun the job, but I've already delayed the one customer by 2.5 weeks and now have egg on my face. The second was for me, so I've only have to answer to myself.

I never really got a straight answer why it happened nor do I really feel satisfied. It stinks because they've always been good. It's one thing if one job was bad, ok, but two back to back... Make's me nervous.

I also asked what I need to do in the future so I do not ruin any more garments, and I didn't receive any clear answer. I asked if I need to do one garment, wash, and check for each job in the future. Silence.

What have others, if any, experienced?


----------



## acetransco (Jan 2, 2007)

Good Day, I am sorry that the questions you have, for the problems that you have encountered from Transfers made by Ace don't seem to be clear answers to your questions.
I invite you to call me directly, so I can help resolve any issues you are steel having, and for the future.

David Shaw, President
Ace Transfer Company, Inc.
800-525-3126 Ext. 18

I will get back to you as soon as possible

Thank you for your continued Business,
David


----------



## SignzPlus (Sep 4, 2008)

I am awaiting a large job from them now ... hope this is not going to be a problem with my order. In the past, I have used Transfer Express but after reading a thread here found out about ACE and they were cheaper. Really hope this is not goign to be a problem as I promised the garmets to the customer by mid week. If this goes bad, back to Transfer Express for me ...

Juice


----------



## BMurphy688 (Apr 14, 2007)

SignPluz,

Overall, Ace has been one of the best companies when it comes to transfers, and I do believe they will come through with your job.

Just make sure to test the garment prior to doing you whole run. Scratch the garment, wash, etc... Make sure you feel comfortable, questions, ask. 

Who do you work with at Ace?

Thanks.


----------



## BMurphy688 (Apr 14, 2007)

David,

Thank you for reaching out regarding my post. I am very interested hearing from you regarding my last two jobs.

Thanks,

Murph


----------



## SignzPlus (Sep 4, 2008)

Murph - I was helped by Kay ... who was very nice. My delivery should be here today and I plan on starting the job in the AM. Keeping my fingers crossed ....


----------



## BMurphy688 (Apr 14, 2007)

Juice,

How did you make out?

I had received on Friday the redo's from Ace. Everything looked really good, scratch test, etc., that was until doing a load of wash last night. I actually drove to the shop to get the garments to do the final test. 

Well, it didn't go to well. I sent pic's to Ace and have not heard back yet. I don't know what happened, very unusual.

Kay is my rep also, I thought I would of heard back from her today. 

I'll keep ya'll posted.

Murph


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

which kind of transfers are they?
Ace has always done great work, are you putting them on the right colored tee, or garment? the reason i asked is you said they were see thru.
How is your press, Check your heat sensor gun, almost sounds like a cold spot.
If you have checked all that, talk seriously to ace, they want to make it right,. Call them.
I have expeirenced these problems only with puff transfers or with a bad heating element. none of the puff were from ace.
Please let us know and post a pic for us to see.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

What happened in the wash, flake off? 
I agree, it sounds like the ink isn't curing but you said they originally reproduced the problem.


----------



## BMurphy688 (Apr 14, 2007)

the transfer looks like it flaked off in the wash.

They did reduplicate the problem in their shop with the first go of transfers, their hot peel.

The last post I was referring to the cold peel/crystal back transfer they ran to replace the hot peel.

Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## SignzPlus (Sep 4, 2008)

I just got mine this evening and I must say that the transfer looks more like a vinyl transfer than ink. The artwork looks like it has a texture to it. They look as if they would have no stetch. I do not like the looks of these at all. These are the Hot Peel. Will try one tomorrow and see what happens. Keep us posted and I will do the same.


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

Would be curious to know if this was some bad plastisol or a new process that didn't work out or something. Have never heard any negative about Ace and my one attempt with them I had a slight problem, but it got worked out very well. 

I intend to use them more, but lately everything has been rush and the extra few days for shipping has required that I keep things closer to home for now.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

BMurphy688 said:


> the transfer looks like it flaked off in the wash.
> 
> They did reduplicate the problem in their shop with the first go of transfers, their hot peel.
> 
> ...


Flaking is usually a sign that they plastisol hasn't cured. Did you stretch test the print? You should be able to stretch it significantly without it cracking. If it cracks, it isn't cured.


----------



## BMurphy688 (Apr 14, 2007)

sijdohar,

I did check the press with temperature gun... No dead spots that I was able to find...


----------



## BMurphy688 (Apr 14, 2007)

here are some images...






This was from the hot peel run... notice the raged edges around the yellow... 













These are from the cold peel run... This happened after one wash/dry cycle.

I'd like to know if they are trying something new as well... It's the only thing I could imagine.

Skidohair, I have contacted them, they have tried to fix, and I am still awaiting word back about the cold peel problem.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I have had same thing happen with other transfers what was temp that you washed them at and when you dry them what was the setting on the dryer! It does make deference on cold peel they don't like to go in the dryer if there is lot heat.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Interesting that your hot peel is on a dark tee and the cold peel is on a lite tee. You would think it would be the other way around. Does the yellow printing on the hot peel look raggedy on the transfer before printing?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Yep doesnt look good, and if you checked your plate, on the press, as is good with that, the hot split transfer looked like t went into the fiber of the garment to much and looks fibery.

Please let us know what is decided in this.. Thanks,


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

BMurphy688 said:


> here are some images...


Both colors look bad, definitely a printing problem. The yellow, I've been out of screenprinting too long but you should post those pictures to the screenprinting forum and see what they think.

Did you try stretching them to see if they cured? It could be an additive in the ink preventing proper curing.


----------



## BMurphy688 (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey guys,

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you all.. i've been busy with several runs and signs.

1st, I have not heard back from Ace Transfer which I send email on monday with those pictures.

Temps wash and dry - Cold wash, med heat on dryer. I can't see a customer really paying attention to the dryer heat... 

Dark T vs Light T - I was told it shouldn't really matter, same with poly/cotton. I am I wrong on this?

I tested on garments that I had laying around. This is for my business, and I haven't ordered blanks yet. 

I couldn't imagine giving these out to friends, family, and more importantly clients to have them wash off. 

Stretching did crack. 

I will keep you imformed..


----------



## SignzPlus (Sep 4, 2008)

I too apologize for the delay in getting back to you on this .... here is what I found.

I pressed a test piece on a t-shirt and then did a wash w/o turning it inside out and ran it thru the dryer. It stayed on!! LOL and looked ok.

Here is my take on Ace vs. Transfer Express.

Both companies worked with me on artwork problems prior to print and were very helpful. After the sale,Transfer Express sent me out a second run due to problems and worked with me - can not comment on Ace as this was my first order from them and it looks ok - Murph has made a comment about the after sale communication with Ace.

Transfer Express mails out their product in a box where Ace mails their product out in thin cardboard envelope which got wet as it rained the day it was delivered - even though the transfer were in a plastic bag the possibility of having the transfers damaged due to them being bent and wet could be a problem - and if you are on a tight schedule and had to re-order - you are screwed.

Transfer Express has guide lines on the back of their transfer product and Ace does not. These guide line are very helpful when lining up your artwork ( left to right - top to bottom ) on the garments.

Ace was cheaper by almost a $100 for the same job. 

I hope this helps you guys....

And lastly, I know there are reps from both companies who read posts on this forum and I hope I am not slighted in the future for posting my opinion.

Juice


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Well some transfer are opaque and can be used on lites and darks. Some transfers arent opaque and can be used only on lites. Some transfer companies make hot-peel hot-split for lites and darks. Some companies only make cold peel opaques for darks.

That said what bothered me initially was the yellow lettering. It just doesnt look printed correctly regardless of its final destination.


----------



## brentonchad (Aug 24, 2007)

I had the same same issue as with some cold peel transfers from Ace. After the wash they were ok and after the dryer I would see spots that looked scratched off, peeled off, etc. My wash tests are done with the rest of my laundry (just as any customer would do) and what I found was that the metal tabs and buttons on the jeans were the culprit. The shirts would wash fine alone or just with towels, etc. I only had this issue with cold peel though. All of my hot peel transfers from ace have been excellent. 

I will mention though that I have had a hard time getting fine detail to show up in my designs with Ace. I also use First Edition and they are much more forgiving with the fine detail. First Edition is also closer (2 hours) from me as well - however Ace has a quicker turnaround time (3 days versus 7 days). I have yet to use Transfer Express on my own designs due to price - Ace and First Edition are much much cheaper and I think the quality is just as good. I have heard nothing but good comments from my clients especially in comparison with the local screenprinters in my area.


----------



## BMurphy688 (Apr 14, 2007)

We'll on Thursday, I reached out to Kay at Ace to find out where we stand. No response from Kay, but did receive a response from David Shaw who stated on the 26th (on this forum would be getting back to me). A week turn around for a customer service response. Not too bad I guess.

the email response asked for me to try the transfers based on the directions he provided in his email. we'll those are the same directions I received when the transfers were delivered. He was nice to say they are willing to make things right, increase the mesh count for a cold peel so details show up. I kindly accepted and asked for a response as too when I would receive them. No response.

For the record, I ordered these transfers on the 10th of September, we are approaching the one month time frame. Is this acceptable? I think not. Is no response from my rep acceptable? I think not.

David, I am " more than willing to work things out" as well. How long is this going to take?

I owe my customer an answer tomorrow of when his shirts are due. Luckily he's a nice guy and has patience. I'm not referring to my job of Murph's embroidery but to the second job of W. McMahon's... 

The cold peels are not acceptable means for transfers if metal buttons from jeans are going to puncture/scratch the ink off the garment. C'mon, separating whites from darks is one thing, asking a client to only wash in cold and low tumble is pushing it, but requesting for a customer to separate colors, wash in cold, low tumble dry, and to make sure there are no other garments with metals tabs etc. is crazy. I am in no way suggesting that's what was directly told to me, but overall that's the gist I'm getting.

I am reaching the end of my patience in this matter and hope a quick resolution can be found.

Thanks for letting me rant. It's been extremely frustrating.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You've been too patient already. Ask for your money back and move on to a different company. 

I use F&M and all my work has been perfect. I thought F&M was slow because they take a couple of hours to respond to emails, but after reading about other companies I've been unfair. I've never had to wait when I call, if my rep isn't there then someone else answers my question.

I've heard good things about First Edition (owned by Hix I think) but they apparently don't respond to emails at all which is important to me so I don't use them. They are the least expensive transfer company I'm aware of.

I've also read good things about Dowling and they are also not very expensive I think, but they have a higher minimum. So far they have the quickest response time to emails.

Also, I don't think any of the three I mentioned charge extra for ganged images which will save you a lot of money over Ace.


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

First Edition is owned and operated by Judy Hix. I have had great response times to my emails from First Edition normally. Problem is that some reps are better than others and they rotate orders through their reps. Janet is great and anytime I'm not getting a good response, all I have to do is email her. They respond very well to phone as its their preferred method of communication.


----------



## BMurphy688 (Apr 14, 2007)

Thank you for your responses. You've all been very helpful. I hope to return the favor in the future.

Sincerely,

Brendan Murphy


----------



## SignzPlus (Sep 4, 2008)

The saga continues ... well, did the job ( 60 black left chest & full back ) and (60 white full back & left chest ) in Tee-shirts and Hoodies. All went on well. Customer picked them up over the week-end ( yes, some of us have to work week-ends )  

I got a call last night and it seems that the edges are already coming up on some of the shirts and hoodies w/ the white transfer. Looks like I will be redoing some of the shirts and hoodies and be on the phone with Ace today. WISH ME LUCK !!!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Interesting that your hot peel is on a dark tee and the cold peel is on a lite tee. You would think it would be the other way around. Does the yellow printing on the hot peel look raggedy on the transfer before printing?


 I had the same thought. I have never had a problem with any Ace transfer in the 3 years I have used them. What was the material you placed them on?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

SignzPlus said:


> The saga continues ... well, did the job ( 60 black left chest & full back ) and (60 white full back & left chest ) in Tee-shirts and Hoodies. All went on well. Customer picked them up over the week-end ( yes, some of us have to work week-ends )
> 
> I got a call last night and it seems that the edges are already coming up on some of the shirts and hoodies w/ the white transfer. Looks like I will be redoing some of the shirts and hoodies and be on the phone with Ace today. WISH ME LUCK !!!


Let me tell you Dave Shaw is one of the best people in the world to work with. If there is a problem he will get it corrected. He does a very large business around the world. If you atre having a problem then others will have that same problem. if it is isolated to you then there should be a review of what you are doing. I have had thousands of transfers made by them. Lou


----------



## SignzPlus (Sep 4, 2008)

Not good !!!!!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

please let us know how this works out as i work with ace as well.
thanks


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow! I never used ACE, but i could imagine what your feeling , i had a similar problem with a different company with the red ink, and it wasn't pretty.


----------



## BMurphy688 (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey all,

We'll I got my $$ back for the two orders I had have trouble with...

I'm still awaiting for an answer to why this happened. 

I've recently heard from a valued reference in the industry that ACE DOES NOT make their transfers but farms them out... Maybe a change in supplier is causing the problem.

David, can you clarify this? Do you make your own transfers? Do you have an answer for why this occurred?

Thanks.


----------



## SignzPlus (Sep 4, 2008)

I had issues with the white transfers ( the black transfers worked fine ) they just sent me another order in white but this order is a COLD PEEL - the other was a HOT PEEL ??? I am going to start the job later this week and can only hope that they work as the customer is not happy and demanding their money back ( over $1000.00 ) Took everything in my power to convince them to allow me to give them another 63 shirts - my fingers are crossed - does anyone know about the COLD PEEL - I need to apply these to 100% Cotton ???? Thought COLD PEEL was for poly ????


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I have used there cold peel, white, letters, and they are awesome, but for sure, peel cold...
they hold up very well in the wash..


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

BMurphy688 said:


> I've recently heard from a valued reference in the industry that ACE DOES NOT make their transfers but fa


This is not true. 

I have been to their facilities and seen their operation first hand (I'm also a customer). Please don't perpetuate rumors like this. It's an unfair attack on a legitimate company and it makes you look like a tool to boot.

I wish I could say that my relationship with them has been perfect. It has not. We have had more than our fair share of screw ups. Too many IMO (if you're still reading this thread David). They can be slow to get back to you (management really needs to crack the customer service whip) but to their credit, they do take care of things when it's their mistake.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Moo Spot Prints said:


> Please don't perpetuate rumors like this. It's an unfair attack on a legitimate company and it makes you look like a tool to boot.


You clipped the part where he asks if it is true. Asking a question is not perpetuating a rumor.


----------



## leadergrafx (Sep 29, 2008)

WOW alot to digest for someone who is new into the shirt business and looking for a transfer company. My company is two miles from one of the transfer companies. I came back from the Atlanta show to a large order and am going to need transfers for this particular order. We have sub machines, laser for our twills and fabrics, pad printers for small artwork jobs and a roland vp540.

this order is white on black long sleeve t's and hoodies. with the equippment I have on hand could someone offer some help as to a way to get this job done while I am sorting out the transfer companies.

both style shirts have chest, long sleeves and back needing covered.

Thanks

Rick


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

leadergrafx said:


> this order is white on black long sleeve t's and hoodies. with the equippment I have on hand could someone offer some help as to a way to get this job done while I am sorting out the transfer companies.
> 
> both style shirts have chest, long sleeves and back needing covered.


I'm guessing you do have a heat press although you didn't list one. Depending on the quantity I would either order transfers or outsource to screenprinter.

If I lived 2 miles from a transfer maker (you don't say which) I'd probably use them just for convenience sake unless they were really expensive or poor quality. The time and money you'll save in shipping alone will help a lot.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

BMurphy688 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> We'll I got my $$ back for the two orders I had have trouble with...
> 
> ...


This is not true. Dave Shaw is a friend of mine and my choice for all my transfers. When you make a statement such as you did then you tend to make others question if it is true are not. One thing you all should know. People run companies and they are not obligated to come here and explain anything. This is not where they conduct business. I know David has come here in the past as well as I do. But for answers that you truly want to your questions about theirs or any business problems I would suggest you contact them by phone. I get PM a lot and then ask them to use my email for answering questions as that is where I conduct my business. This forum is used to help others with problems in doing their work and learning their craft. It is not a place where I go to explain a problem I have with my customers and I am sure other businesses feel the same way. many time a problem may be between the customer and and the company. Not the company and everyone else. If I sold an item to a customer and it broke and the customer came here and said hey Lou, my item broke. I heard from someone reliable your not making them any more? How come your not answering here? You do me a dis-service. others see it and think I may not sell product anymore and I am not responsive to the customer. I am not conducting business here. I may never see this thread. But thousands of others do. So waiting for David to come here to answer your question is doing his company a dis-service. Call him 1-800-525-3126. Lou


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

badalou said:


> waiting for David to come here to answer your question is doing his company a dis-service. Call him 1-800-525-3126. Lou


If you read the whole thread he has been in contact with them and apparently they have chosen not to answer his question or are unable to figure out the problem with their transfers. The rumor thing seemed more a question that was easily answered. I don't think it serves the forum to keep it a secret when a company is obviously having problems with its product and possibly customer service.


----------



## leadergrafx (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks wormil

Yes, we have 7 heat presses, two of which I purchased at the show, Air type and also have a 60" roll to roll which is in transit now. The company is transfer express. I got a price list from them in Atlanta. They seem to be well spoke of from my understanding, very helpful talking to them but doesn't this type of process take shirt makers out of a competitive position?

can a combination of two types of materials work effectively - say screen transfers on the back and maybe techprint or some other method on the front and sleeves.

Do most screen printers have the ability to make plastisol transfers or is that a specialized field?

Rick


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

wormil said:


> If you read the whole thread he has been in contact with them and apparently they have chosen not to answer his question or are unable to figure out the problem with their transfers. The rumor thing seemed more a question that was easily answered. I don't think it serves the forum to keep it a secret when a company is obviously having problems with its product and possibly customer service.


No I don't think it serves any purpose at all. Why? (My Opinion)Because it can be blown out of proportion. when a company has thousands of customers that have had nothing but great service to customers and one or two has a problem that should be handled between them. This forum is read by thousands of people. If you had a problem with one customer and he was not getting the results he wanted from you and that one customer took an ad out in your local paper telling people that your company gives bad service. How would you react. Would you not feel you have been slandered a bit. No I think if you really want satisfaction that you call and complain and get the problem resolved to your satisfaction. Coming here and waiting for him to respond was not the way to get answers. As stated I do not do business here and I know Ace or other companies do not do business here. Again my opinion.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

wormil said:


> If you read the whole thread he has been in contact with them and apparently they have chosen not to answer his question or are unable to figure out the problem with their transfers. The rumor thing seemed more a question that was easily answered. I don't think it serves the forum to keep it a secret when a company is obviously having problems with its product and possibly customer service.


I'm reading the same thread as you. He stated that customer service wasn't giving him good information/service. David came on and told him to bypass them and deal with him directly. He did not do this.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Actually if I had to bypass customer service to get satisfaction, that is exactly the kind of information I would want shared. I have certain guidelines for choosing vendors and that is one of the deal-breakers.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

leadergrafx said:


> can a combination of two types of materials work effectively - say screen transfers on the back and maybe techprint or some other method on the front and sleeves.
> 
> Do most screen printers have the ability to make plastisol transfers or is that a specialized field?
> 
> Rick


Judging by the samples they sent, Transfer Express (TE) prints quality transfers and their dealer kit is impressive. Unfortunately they are the most expensive transfer maker whom I've contacted, being anywhere from 2.5-4 times more expensive (even with shipping) than some others like F&M, Dowling, First Edition and Ace (the latter depending on what you order). I wouldn't say not to use them but I think you should have a good reason for doing so. They weren't the right choice for me.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

BMurphy688 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> We'll I got my $$ back for the two orders I had have trouble with...
> 
> ...


One of the problems I have here is your statement is in capital letters and that screams out to the viewer. I talked to dave Shaw today. he was away at the SGIA show. he will respond to this thread as I sent him the link. Lou


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

wormil said:


> Judging by the samples they sent, Transfer Express (TE) prints quality transfers and their dealer kit is impressive. Unfortunately they are the most expensive transfer maker whom I've contacted, being anywhere from 2.5-4 times more expensive (even with shipping) than some others like F&M, Dowling, First Edition and Ace (the latter depending on what you order). I wouldn't say not to use them but I think you should have a good reason for doing so. They weren't the right choice for me.


And I would say First-Edition and Ace and transfer express All have given me great service and product. Price wise ace has been the best for me if you include turn around time. First Edition is slower but better pricing But Ace has given me great pricing and turn around. I have never used the others you mentioned. I think we all can find companies we like and dislike for one reason or another.


----------



## BMurphy688 (Apr 14, 2007)

Wormil.. Thank you for reading and staying up on the thread. 

Forum, I believe the forum is a useful tool to check the quality and workmanship of a product/company, gather information, and make a wise decision on whether to use a company or not.

This is a terrific place to do such a thing. I'm not calling anyone out, I placed the question in this thread because David answered on the thread in the past. I believed he was still reading, and I see that he is not, to busy with a trade show, that's fine. 

Babalou, it's all your interpretation and perception of the situation. Everyone has 'their own opinion.'

I've moved onto better companies, with less headaches, better customer service, prices, and yes products. Let's be thankful there are many companies out there offering transfers. Airwave's and Transfer express... 

Thank to everyone who's been helpful, keep up the good work...


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

badalou said:


> And I would say First-Edition and Ace and transfer express All have given me great service and product. Price wise ace has been the best for me if you include turn around time. First Edition is slower but better pricing But Ace has given me great pricing and turn around. I have never used the others you mentioned. I think we all can find companies we like and dislike for one reason or another.


I choose vendors based on criteria developed through years of experience. I have close personal friends in the printing industry with whom I will not do business while I have done business with people I didn't like because they produced a quality product and consistently met their obligation. Business is business and personal is personal. Currently I do business with a certain company because they produce a quality product in a timely manner, have consistently met their turnaround, return my emails within reasonable time, if I need an answer quickly I can get someone on the phone and their pricing allows me to maximize my profit. If they stopped doing any of those then I may consider doing business with someone else. It doesn't matter if the owner is nice guy, it matters if he/she is easy to do business with.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

wormil said:


> I choose vendors based on criteria developed through years of experience. I have close personal friends in the printing industry with whom I will not do business while I have done business with people I didn't like because they produced a quality product and consistently met their obligation. Business is business and personal is personal. Currently I do business with a certain company because they produce a quality product in a timely manner, have consistently met their turnaround, return my emails within reasonable time, if I need an answer quickly I can get someone on the phone and their pricing allows me to maximize my profit. If they stopped doing any of those then I may consider doing business with someone else. It doesn't matter if the owner is nice guy, it matters if he/she is easy to do business with.


And that is the way it should be. My points here was you were waiting for an answer here for the problem you had. I did not think that was fair to the company to expect him to answer here. I think your answer states it right but you stated here you wanted an answer here. You assumed Dave would jump in and answer. I was just trying to say we, all of us here, do not do buisiness here. And should never wait here for an answer to our problem. I, as you expect my problems to be answered but I go direct to them. If I don't get the problem resolved, which is between them and I then I move to another company. I believe you have the right to say you had good luck or bad luck with a company. I have done that as well. That was not my point. Lou


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

badalou said:


> And that is the way it should be. My points here was you were waiting for an answer here for the problem you had. I did not think that was fair to the company to expect him to answer here. I think your answer states it right but you stated here you wanted an answer here. You assumed Dave would jump in and answer. I was just trying to say we, all of us here, do not do business here. And should never wait here for an answer to our problem. I, as you expect my problems to be answered but I go direct to them. If I don't get the problem resolved, which is between them and I then I move to another company. I believe you have the right to say you had good luck or bad luck with a company. I have done that as well. That was not my point. Lou


You seem to be a little confused to whom you are replying, I am not the OP.

I have never read where the OP stated that they were waiting here for an answer. According to you, this guy, David?, has been out of town and unreachable by the OP since at least the 12th or 13th. The OP did mention that he has waited upwards of a week just to get call backs which is just not acceptable customer service. Obviously the owner/manager of a busy printshop can't deal with every customer personally which is why customer service people need to be empowered to handle these situations. 

Trust me, ten years I ran multi-million dollar per year print shops, I've had disgruntled customers, unfair customers, bad luck customers, customers on whom I've had to call the police; there is no secret to customer service... you just need to promptly handle problems as they come up. Nothing, nothing, angers a customer more than feeling ignored; or being made to feel they aren't worth your time; and I think that is exactly what happened here.


----------



## SignzPlus (Sep 4, 2008)

Lou, you are all over the place on this ...re read the ENTIRE thread - Murph and I BOTH had issues with this company - WE BOTH CALLED for support / service - The call backs were NOT in an a timely matter - No one was waiting for a reply to this thread on their issues but someone from Ace left a message to call ( I did not ) and I do not know if Murph did. I did not call as I placed an order with Ace , not from someone on this forum and I would expect Ace to follow up and get back to me in a timely fashion. The remarks were made about Service and Material - which everyone on this forum should know about if they are shopping for a product - THEY ARE OPINIONS - we all have them - I like Strawberry milkshakes - the wife likes Black & White, does that mean one is better than the other??? In my OPINION YES IT DOES. We are all entitled to OPINIONS. My problem with Ace was resolved - I can not speak for Murph - were they both handled in a timely fashion???? I still have my opinions and you can re read them as well in this thread.


----------



## BMurphy688 (Apr 14, 2007)

In one way My problem with Ace's products has been resolved, I got my money back. 

I did call Ace, on numerous occasions, left messages, never got a call back until Kay got tired of my calls, and passed me off to David. 

David is very professional and busy, never doubted that, his customer service dept, that's a different story. When you are being ignored, there is a problem. I was even received an apology from one rep that they wouldn't have let it go that long, but were told that 'someone else' will handle it.

Final result, I got my money back and was promised a follow up to why it happened... Still waiting, and honestly, I don't expect a follow up.

I never tried to mislead anyone on this board, only trying to share my experience with a company who is spoken of often here, and to search out others who may have experienced similar problems, or is it just me... That's one way of determining the credibility of a company, is this isolated, how was it handled, etc. etc...


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

SignzPlus said:


> Lou, you are all over the place on this ...re read the ENTIRE thread - Murph and I BOTH had issues with this company - WE BOTH CALLED for support / service - The call backs were NOT in an a timely matter - No one was waiting for a reply to this thread on their issues but someone from Ace left a message to call ( I did not ) and I do not know if Murph did. I did not call as I placed an order with Ace , not from someone on this forum and I would expect Ace to follow up and get back to me in a timely fashion. The remarks were made about Service and Material - which everyone on this forum should know about if they are shopping for a product - THEY ARE OPINIONS - we all have them - I like Strawberry milkshakes - the wife likes Black & White, does that mean one is better than the other??? In my OPINION YES IT DOES. We are all entitled to OPINIONS. My problem with Ace was resolved - I can not speak for Murph - were they both handled in a timely fashion???? I still have my opinions and you can re read them as well in this thread.


This is the quote.. "David, can you clarify this? Do you make your own transfers? Do you have an answer for why this occurred?" This is what I was referring to. Clearly it seems he was waiting for an answer here. Not saying if you have a problem that it should not be handled quickly and in a reasonable time. That was not my issue. I don't diagree with any of this except for the part of waiting for an answer here. I quoted the statement above. You are right.. he has someone there besides himself and someone should have resolved the question to them if asked them. Which I guess he did. This would bug me as well. I also think it bugged Dave, from my conversation with him. He does not want this kind of press. None of us do. If I posted every problem I have had with companies, some of which are highly recommended here then I would have a long list. I don't because it is between me and them. Because I am very vocal I get the problem resolved. If I don't and someone ask for a recommendation for a company to do their work I just skip them. I think we are all on same page.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

BMurphy688 said:


> In one way My problem with Ace's products has been resolved, I got my money back.
> 
> I did call Ace, on numerous occasions, left messages, never got a call back until Kay got tired of my calls, and passed me off to David.
> 
> ...


 I don't disagree with any of this. And I don'[t think you tried to mis-lead anyone. And you should have gotten a follow up on this if you requested it. And yes I am sure we all have had problems with companies. My list is long. do I still do business with a lot of them.. yes and no.. But that is between them and I. But when it comes to recommending them here and I did not get problem resolved.. they don't get mine. If asked in a email by someone then I may say the companies name.


----------



## SignzPlus (Sep 4, 2008)

Well Lou, that's NOT a great help to us when we read threads searching for suggestions on products now is it - uinless, I email you ???? 

You being a long time member here, I would think you would be the first to give your OPINION on a product- Friends or no friends - share the wealth of knowledge you have rather than wait for an email THAT WILL NEVER COME asking your opinion or thoughts on a company and or product.

You seem like a very nice guy - do not take me the wrong way - but lets face it, 99% of us are here to collect info and knowlege on the topics of this site - I did not see anything in my registration info informing me to email you should I need info on a product or company due to you not wanting to hurt someones feelings.


----------



## brentonchad (Aug 24, 2007)

Lou - isn't it fair to expect an answer from another poster in the thread? David had posted in the thread and this is a general question - bot specific to his order/business. Could also be the frustration of not being called back. The statement/question does come across with a little malice,though but as a company owner you have to expect that type of frustration if you don't respond to your customers. 

Some people may not do "business" here but I would think companies would find some valuable info about how their products are perceived in the market by trolling these forums once a week. Doesn't take but an hour before you hit the sack to type in your product name and see what people really think. In the PC Gaming industry this is a norm and is expected - the ones that rise to the top simply listen to the users(buyers) and give them what they want. The one thing I learned from that industry is that as long as you keep fixing the problems and communicating with the buyers then they will stay loyal. But if you stop listening and you don't fix the problem in a timely manner then they goto the next big thing. 

What's frustrating is that Ace has a good product, great prices, and great turnaround times. But the communication and customer service is lacking (I am still waiting for response from 6 months ago) and that is the kicker for me. Everywhere in this forum you will find less than perfect products (DTG Printers!!) but you will see where the company has communicated and provided fixes for these products and the users are still loyal.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

SignzPlus said:


> Well Lou, that's NOT a great help to us when we read threads searching for suggestions on products now is it - uinless, I email you ????
> 
> You being a long time member here, I would think you would be the first to give your OPINION on a product- Friends or no friends - share the wealth of knowledge you have rather than wait for an email THAT WILL NEVER COME asking your opinion or thoughts on a company and or product.
> 
> You seem like a very nice guy - do not take me the wrong way - but lets face it, 99% of us are here to collect info and knowlege on the topics of this site - I did not see anything in my registration info informing me to email you should I need info on a product or company due to you not wanting to hurt someones feelings.


You mis-read my post. Of course I would make recommendations here for product and support. But I will not post here recommendations of companies I could not get problem resolved with. I will recommend companies that I feel support their product and give good service. That is what the reader should be looking for. But I don't think it is fair for me to recommend companies that I did not receive what is expected. Why would I want to put you through that. I said if you have a question about a company that I have not recommend then you may want to ask me on a thread about the company and I may ask you to email me about why I may not want to recommend here I have a reputation here of being helpful. I don't think it is helpful to list problem (mine) companies or bash companies here on the forum. You are looking for direction, not problems. This thread is about Ace and you can see how that went.


----------

